# TOOK A CHANCE ON THIS ONE



## riversidedan (May 23, 2021)

been wanting to fool around with a knurl tool so I snagged one for kix the below is a hex driver I cranked out.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 23, 2021)

they sure are sweet, and they don't wear the machine as much as the bump type.


----------



## riversidedan (May 23, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> they sure are sweet, and they don't wear the machine as much as the bump type.


thanx, the only problem is ya cant make knurled rings with that tool, BTW gentleman a lil secret how to get  that nice shiney finish >>>>>>>>>>> fine brillo pad  and moderate speed


----------



## brino (May 24, 2021)

Your knurls look crisp and clean.

Is that aluminum?
Did you use cutting fluid?

-brino


----------



## riversidedan (May 24, 2021)

brino said:


> Your knurls look crisp and clean.
> 
> Is that aluminum?
> Did you use cutting fluid?
> ...


----------

